# Roppy Pie?



## spryte (Apr 30, 2005)

Any know this French Canadian dish?  How do you make it?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 30, 2005)

I googled it for you. Apparently 'roppy' is an effect that happens in food. I didn't read it in detail, but you may want to.http://www.ispcorp.com/products/food/content/brochure/alginates/alginates.pdf


----------



## Tom H (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, My Family has made this for years,They're are from Novia Scotia.
The problem is your spelling it wrong. Its actually Rappie Pie and there's many ways to make it but if your looking for a original taste stay away from any recipies that use really hot spices.
Try the food network: Recipes : Rappie Pie : Food Network


----------



## Claire (Feb 4, 2007)

I had too look.  What is it about Canadians and their meat pies?  I couldn't possibly go through a holiday season w/o making tourtiere, and now there's a new one to add to the melange.  Don't feel bad about spelling.  A lot of times (definitely in my case) my family was speaking a language they NEVER had written (they were educated in New England in English and had never written French even though it was their first language and what they spoke at home).  So I grew up thinking it was toot-care.  Since it is French Canadian, not France-French I didn't learn how to spell it in four years of French classes.  Then I saw it in, of all things, a cookbook put out by Avon (yes, the makeup people) and THEN learned to spell it!  When we grow up in different cultures we often call things by different names and spell them differently.  Mom and I often joke about it.  She didn't know that au and eau were spelled differently.  We won't even get into the differences in regional French dialects (hey, I'm doing good to be able to say hi how are ya).  So ... who's making me some chicken pie?


----------



## Claire (Feb 4, 2007)

Since we're all into food stories, and this almost fits in this line, I have to tell you a story.  Remember a number of years ago there was a saying, "real men don't eat quiche?"  Well, a friend was visiting us in Hawaii.  He was a real good ol' boy from Kansas and commented that he would never eat quiche.  My husband, his wife (from France I might add), and I looked at each other questioningly.  She looked at him and said, "OK, I call it egg pie and you love it!"  He roared with laughter -- we all did.  At the time they'd been married easily 20+ years and he'd been eating quiche at least once a month for all of those years.  His wife didn't know the English word for it (since there isn't one!) and called it egg pie.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 4, 2007)

Chef Michael smith (Chef At Large0 had this on his show last night.  It was a repeat on food TV Ca\A.  It was interesting how they did the potatoes.  They were grated, put into a cloth bag, and spun dry in what looked like a regular clothes dryer.  When they took out the potatoes, they looked like dried flakes.  Then the object of the game is to introduce them to more liquid, hence, putting them in stock.  Seemed like a heck of a lot of work to me!


----------

